# Skull #2 for this year



## eVilcreations (Oct 10, 2010)

Well after #1 turned out so good, I had 1 more to do.....

I did alot more "skin" on the face of this one, and decided on 2 eyes....but used the backs instead of the front for a white out eyes look.

on the skull itself I used a cotton/latex combo this time instead of just latex....

The mouth was the last thing to do and I couldn't quite decide where I wanted to go with this one......my wife said he looked like a zombie, so I decided to go on the flesh eating bloody mouth idea...

What do you guys think?


































And the mouth detail:


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome job.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Severely like this.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Fantastic!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Wowza, that is amazing!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Creep city! Very disgusting...and that's a compliment on this forum.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Coloring is great, and I like the holes in the skin in the jaw/cheek area.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Excellent


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow. It looks awesome.


----------



## eVilcreations (Oct 10, 2010)

THANKS GUYS!!!! 

People keep telling me I need to start making/selling these...lol

to me that is the ultimate compliment. Thank you all so much for the positive feedback on my work.

Josh


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

ewww! that's really disgusting! (yeah, thats a compliment too!)


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Just had to come back here and comment again... after looking at it a few times, I think what I like most about it is the eyes, not necessarily the white out, but the shape, and the character it brings - yep, really like the eyes.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow! Outstanding!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: He is GRUESOME!!! (and I mean that in the best possible way) I love the white out eyes! I can just imagine him crawling out of grave, hanging from a tree...chasing TOT's......


----------



## eVilcreations (Oct 10, 2010)

wow, I have never had anyone come back to a thread and comment TWICE on how much they like one of my items....

THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH everyone!!!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow! This guy looks great!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The skull is awsome. Good choice on the mouth. See, you should always listen to your wife.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great looking skull, nice job.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Strong work! The whole face just works, from the shape of the eyes to the ragged gaping maw.. Great job!


----------



## lollypopholly (Oct 12, 2011)

he has been screaming for a long time


----------



## eVilcreations (Oct 10, 2010)

lollypopholly said:


> he has been screaming for a long time


hahahaha, that he has...


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is just creepy, and I love it. Excellent work.


----------

